# coast for controllers



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

Does anyone know how to add a "coast" controll to a parma style controller?
This invloves a resistor that allows some current to get to the car even when the trigger is let off, thus producing a coast effect. I know that you need to add a switch to bypass this feature when the car is at the starting line, but I don't know how to wire it or what kind of resistor to use. 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks, thats what I needed!


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Ive Been Experimenting With A Bunch Of The Generic Race Set Controllers. I Found On One Set Of Controllers That I Added A Light Bulb To On The Inside That This Not Only Tells Me Where I Have Continuity But Also Has Added A Coast Effect To The Operation Of The Cars.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, the coast works whenever there is power to the car


----------

